# Kids trailer (any recommendations)



## GoldDust (22 Oct 2015)

Hi

Can anyone recommend or give advice on what not to buy regarding kids trailers. I've seen so many. Reviews would be great, thanks


----------



## ianrauk (22 Oct 2015)

Something like *THIS *


----------



## Sixmile (27 Oct 2015)

I can thoroughly recommend a Croozer Kid for 2. I researched trailers for months before buying it at the start of the year for my 2 girls aged 1 and 3. I've used it primarily as a trailer but the stroller mode has been really handy too. I wouldn't recommend buying a trailer that didn't easily convert into a stroller of some sort. Saying that be careful, some of the more expensive trailers might not come with all the necessary attachments already so be careful and know what you need and what you'll use. Ours also has a pram wheel but we've used this once only.

I've had this trailer on 25+ mile trips and is surprisingly easy to pull and has the most massive boot of any trailer (I'm happy to be corrected if wrong!) so is great for day trips. The things I looked for and thought were important were things like separate seats - not bench style, as I'd a cheaper trailer first and found the seat sagged and wasn't comfortable for them sitting squished together for any length of time. One other thing the cheaper one missed was a helmet recess. If you're using this with your little ones using helmets, especially if the back of them is chunky then their necks can be forced forward if the helmet has no space to go.

One thing I will say, is if you buy one, be prepared to be stopped regularly by strangers, have your photograph taken, questions everywhere you go, have cars slow down to point and stare and have other kids jump into it when it's parked up anywhere. Be most of all, be prepared for creating some fantastic memories!

If you've any questions fire away!


----------



## Subotai72 (28 Oct 2015)

I bought a single seat trailer from Halfords for about £90. It's easy to put together, easy to attach, sturdy enough and quite handy for storing our lunch when we've been on a long ride (_although once, on arriving at the destination, it transpired that she managed to get hold of our sandwiches and scoffed them!_). The little girl has almost outgrown it now due to her height but still remains within the weight limit; she'll be 4 in January so it's definitely been worth the money. Thoroughly recommnded.

And it fit through all the gates on the cycle paths around Chester!


----------



## Milkfloat (28 Oct 2015)

Personally I found a trailer pretty limiting and soon switched to seats and then a tag-a-long. I would only go for a trailer if you have two kids to transport and don't need to use any 'cycling infrastructure' which prevents the use of trailers.


----------



## e-rider (28 Oct 2015)

GoldDust said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone recommend or give advice on what not to buy regarding kids trailers. I've seen so many. Reviews would be great, thanks


trailers are bulky and don't fit through the posts on many cyclepaths. I changed to a tag-a-long as soon as the kids were old enough and it's a much better option


----------



## Sixmile (29 Oct 2015)

True, you need to forward plan your route a little better when a trailer is involved but I've never had a problem fitting through anywhere. it's been tight at times but I've made it! Also I agree, I've only got the trailer to bring both kids, with one I just use a Hamax seat on the back.


----------



## Dave the Cave (29 Nov 2015)

I did a trailer review article for VeloVision magazine quite a few years back.

We tested three trailers - Burley, Chariot and Croozer.

They were all pretty decent but the Croozer was noticably heavier than the other two. For me the Chariot came out on top and we owned one for many years until the kids got too big. It transformed into a brilliant off road push chair too which covered many miles of coastal path.

Highly recommended.


----------



## willem (29 Nov 2015)

I think trailers are the best way to transport kids, certainly if you have two. It is hard to imagine, but your kids will also grow out of them, and it pays to get one with a bit more headroom, particularly if your kids are tall for their age, so you get another half year or even year out of the trailer. .About five years is the max for many children and many trailers, but every half year extra is a real bonus, because at five or so they will often not be able to ride their own bikes in traffic. For the next phase we bought a second hand Thorn childback tandem, which was great, but at four many children will still fall asleep on the back of the tandem.... 
The other thing to consider is replacing the cheap, stiff and slow tyres that nearly all of these trailers come with. Fit the widest Schwalbe Big Apples that you can squeeze in, and your kids will love the extra comfort (important, especially when they are very young), and you will appreciate the reduced effort.


----------



## Drago (30 Nov 2015)

I got a Spokey Joe trailer for sale. Good clean condition, £40. It's been a great bit of kit for the money, but my wee one is a bit big for it now.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (30 Nov 2015)

GoldDust said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone recommend or give advice on what not to buy regarding kids trailers. I've seen so many. Reviews would be great, thanks



I second @ianrauk suggestion. I have the two seater that I bought for my grandchildren, although I managed to get them to go on it only once .... they just felt asleep 

I was meant to sell it this summer just gone but I forgot . 

Good quality, I saw the Halford trailers and I went for what Ian suggests instead.


----------

